# Using ELEMNT Bolt & Apple Watch



## bremmick (May 21, 2008)

Just got an ELEMNT Bolt. Been playing around with it. Had issues with auto pause on the first ride. As soon as it auto paused...6.5 miles in or so for the first time it quit recording all elevation data for the remainder of the ride. Final ride stats were crazy wonky on the elevation front, showing a max elevation of 33,500 ft. Still trying to figure that out with Wahoo. Turning off auto pause, everything worked fine. 

But my real point of contention and what I'm trying to figure out is how do integrate the Apple Watch with the Wahoo. Running Strava on my phone or watch the heart rate is captured and integrated. However, so far with the Wahoo I haven't yet figured it out. Anyone have luck with this?


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

Better to get a dedicated HRM. Using the watch for Heart Rate will probably make the battery life suffer.


----------



## bremmick (May 21, 2008)

The watch is actually pretty awesome on that front. I've done a six hour ride and it still lasted through the whole day.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I would bet you are still better off using a dedicated HRM. I am assuming that you would have to rely on a bluetooth connection to transmit HR data from the apple watch to the Wahoo? I've frankly found the bluetooth protocol to be flaky enough that I would NEVER rely on it to hold a stable connection for several hours. ANT+ does way better in this regard, and I really do prefer it for wireless sensors. I don't know if the Wahoo has the capability to use ANT+ sensors, but if it can, I STRONGLY recommend taking advantage of it.

As for your auto-pause problem, it does sound like there's a bug somewhere, but auto pause sucks for riding anyway. You're better off disabling that. Auto pause notoriously stops recording on slow climbs and hike-a-bikes and causes all kinds of recording problems as a result. There's really no need for it, anyway. Any decent analysis software is going to give you a breakdown of stopped vs. moving time, anyway, if that's why you like auto pause...software makes it unnecessary. And some will even give you a breakdown of climbing time vs. flat time vs. descending time (I'm thinking Topofusion, if you're wondering).


----------

